# cagando (cagar) leches



## Mirentchou

Hola
?Que significar "cagando leches" aqui?

"Hace cinco dias que sali del penal y me ha faltado tiempo para salir *cagando leches* de alli. Oye, no vuelvo a pisar esa tierra, en mi vida. Me trae mala suerte."

Habla un hombre que sale de la carcel en Colombia y que acaba de llegar a Espana.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirentchou:

Ça veut dire à toute allure /berzingue.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mirentchou

!Muchas gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Il faudrait peut-être informer aux étudiants d'espagnol que *cagando leches* est une expression grossière.


----------



## Domtom

Desde luego que lo es.

Si no se quiere ser grosero, se puede decir _escopeteado_:

_...me ha faltado tiempo para salir *escopeteado* de alli._

100 % de garantía  de no meter la pata, en lo que a finura en el hablar se refiere  .


----------



## mifont88

Se dice escopetado no escopeteado, aunque bien es verdad que en el pueblo de Sant Cugat del Vallès hay gente que deicedice escopeateado porque lo traducen del catalán escopeteat.


----------



## jprr

Y para traducir "salir escopeteado/escopetado" o "dispararse" existe "se tirer"


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Se tirer/se casser à tout berzingue, comme proposé.
Mais la _richesse _de l'expression en Espagnol se perd !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quizá la expresión con más parecido _fisiológico_, aunque algo lenta, sea *foutre le camp*, a la que habría que añadirle una unidad de velocidad: 

- *foutre le camp à tout berzingue*


----------



## jprr

Sans oublier "partir avec le feu au cul"


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jprr said:


> Sans oublier "partir avec le feu au cul"


 
Hum... jamais entendu ça... et cela prête à confusion avec, nous le savons, *avoir *le feu au cul !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


mifont88 said:


> Se dice escopetado no escopeteado, aunque bien es verdad que en el pueblo de Sant Cugat del Vallès hay gente que deicedice escopeateado porque lo traducen del catalán escopeteat.


No creo que se pueda tachar a la RAE de catalanismo.
Conozco a muchos que no hablan catalán que dicen _escopeteado..._ y muy lejos de San Cugat del Vallès.

- On se tire... et (on fait) fissa !
- On décampe et à toute allure !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Athos de Tracia

mifont88 said:


> Se dice escopetado no escopeteado, aunque bien es verdad que en el pueblo de Sant Cugat del Vallès hay gente que deicedice escopeateado porque lo traducen del catalán escopeteat.


 


Cintia&Martine said:


> No creo que se pueda tachar a la RAE de catalanismo.
> Conozco a muchos que no hablan catalán que dicen _escopeteado..._ y muy lejos de San Cugat del Vallès.


 
Esto me recuerdo este hilo

Por otra parte, pero es una consulta para el foro correspondiente, me parece que _escopeteat_ *no* es un vocablo catalán/no existe en catalán.


----------



## sonitahechicera

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'aider avec cette expression : "cagando leches". Je ne vois pas du tout ce qu'elle peut bien vouloir dire...
Elle apparaît dans un contexte nautique; la voici dans son contexte :

_"Amurada a estribor, la Incertain lleva izados el foque, el petifoque y la enorme cangreja; y en la gavia del único palo el velacho se encuentra aferrado pero listo para soltarlo con rapidez, por si hay que largarse cagando leches." _

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour
"Cagando leches" es una forma de decir "rápidamente". Es bastante familiar, por no decir incluso un poco vulgar, pero su uso está muy extendido.
Salutations


----------



## sonitahechicera

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Comme vous pouvez le voir la question avait déjà été posée dans le forum.

J'ajoute comme possibles traductions :
- à toute vitesse / au galop
Le CNRTL en rajoute :


> _Expr._ _Au galop, au grand galop, au triple galop._


Aucune n'est aussi vulgaire qu'en espagnol mais toutes sont courantes.
Pour le verbe voir les autres propositions : s'arracher / se tirer / décamper...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sonitahechicera

Oui, Cintia&Martine

je suis désolée, je n'ai pas bien cherché avant de poser ma question.


----------

